# hot tub bigger pain than it's worth



## 76nemo

ewjussila78 said:


> ? went and did a job for a guy who needed a GFCI disconnect for hot tub. When I got there I took off old disconnect put on new disconnect. there was no neutrual for the gfci to work. so I hooked it up like the old disconnect so the water wouldn't freeze. As soon as I fliped the breaker on I heared a pop check my wires they where okay called the hot tub people and they said most likely a blown fuse. Problem the owner put the control panel aganist the wall. So after emptying the hot tub and moving it to a excessable area I found that line 1 had a red hot neutral had a black wire and the white was hook on to line 2.
> so i check the power line1 to ground is 120 volt ,line2 to ground is 120volt ,neutrual to ground is 120 volt ,line1 and line 2 are 250volt ,line 1 and neutrual are 250 volt but line2 and neutrual are 0 volts. I found out from owner that a j-box underneath where the hot tub originaly set is where they combined the four to the three wire that goes to diconnect. also the ground for the hot tub is connected to a copper pipe pounded into ground. told owner to winterise the hot tub so I could correct all violations plus fix a broken light in hot tub. He is upset because it work for 7 years and now it doesn't. I told him that I need to fix about 9 code violation and that I needed to take pictures for my recordes and for his and he blowup at me. Is this a job you cut your loses hand him a sheet with violarions on it recommending that it gets fix and walk away.


 
No, this is where you call a licensed EC.


----------



## Speedy Petey

ewjussila78 said:


> there was no neutrual for the gfci to work.


Did you think about putting the GFI breaker in the main panel?


I would certainly bill him for this call and tell him you MUST fix the violations to do any more work on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewjussila78

The main panel is to far away plus the main panel is blocked by his shed.
Plus even if I put a GFCI breaker in the main panel I still need to pull a Neutural to make it work. Plus He has grounding issues and the light in the actual hot tub is breaking apart.


----------



## 480sparky

You don't need a neutral from the hot tub to make the GFI breaker work. You only need to land the GFI's white neutral pigtail on the neutral bar. If one isn't available at the disconnect panel, install it in the main panel. I'll bet you ten thousand dollars there's a neutral in the main.

If the GFI breaker still trips, remove the conductors in the tub from their terminals and cap them off. If the GFI doesn't trip, then the GFI is telling you there is a ground fault in the tub that needs to be found and corrected. That's the purpose of GFI protection. The fact that the "tub has worked fine for 7 years and now won't" doesn't mean the GFI doesn't work..... it most likely means it _does _work, and the owners have just been plain, flat-out lucky to _still be alive_.


----------



## ewjussila78

I hear what you saying but the problem isn't getting it to work it's all the code violation. I don't want to be blamed for somting going wrong down the road because the owner cut corners 7years ago. the problem is the owner is trying to cut corners to make it cheaper on him. the motor isn't grounded the ground to the main panel is not hooked up correctly the there is j-boxes that are buried under the deck thatI can't get to. The only ground he has is a copper pipe slamed into the ground.


----------



## 480sparky

CYA. Then I would request the owner sign one of these.

(Feel free to save & edit as you feel necessary)


----------



## ewjussila78

Thanks for the info other electricians I've talk to say cut your loses and move on. Just make sure he realizes the violations and that they need to be addressed and move on.


----------



## Bkessler

480sparky said:


> CYA. Then I would request the owner sign one of these.
> 
> (Feel free to save & edit as you feel necessary)


I came here with a similar problem and now I carry one of "those" on me at all times. In fact now and then they help me sell more work, because I note any major violations I see and inform the customer they have problems. And remember you can't fix stupid, ...

Thanks again 480:thumbup:


----------



## leland

*Again good advice.*

480- You must be part CPA,lawyer. Or just a good sharp Businessman.
I would do a DETAILED bill (exactly what you touched) then walk.
This guy smells of trouble and apparently does not want it fixed correctly.:no:
Now out of your hands.


----------



## manchestersparky

Keep extremely detailed records and pictures of the issues at hand. Get the homeowner to sign that declaration, which he most likely will not. Then maybe a trip or phone call to the local inspectors office and file an official concern. Try to get it in writing and get a copy from them. Call your insurance carrier for further advice. The more people who are aware of the issue and the more documentation you can obtain the better.


----------



## 480sparky

leland said:


> 480- You must be part CPA,lawyer. Or just a good sharp Businessman.
> I would do a DETAILED bill (exactly what you touched) then walk.
> This guy smells of trouble and apparently does not want it fixed correctly.:no:
> Now out of your hands.


 
Not CPA..... but *CYA*! :thumbsup:


----------



## leland

480sparky said:


> Not CPA..... but *CYA*! :thumbsup:


 
Either way..... A VERY sharp Dude! Stick with it and thankyou for your vision!:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph

Thanks,
thats good to have around here.


----------

